# Need a big TV for gaming



## Animalpak (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey guys i need advice for a big screen TV like a 55" inches to mount on my room wall and connect it to my graphics card for playing games like driving, platform ecc... All games that do not require to stay in front of a monitor like FPS.

I want something that is fast at least 120hz + refresh rate also with no tearing ( if possibile like freesync )

My budget 400 to 600 euros.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 20, 2019)

No chance of finding something that has 120hz modes at that price range. There are a handful of TVs that can actually take and display a 1080p/120hz signal and they are in the upper echelons in terms of price.


----------



## TheRagnarok (Jun 20, 2019)

My 55" Vizio does 120hz @ 1080p and 60hz @ 4k
May want to look into them. Paid $400 USD on Black Friday in 2017.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2019)

Agreed, most TVs in that price range will say 120Hz on the box, but its marketing trickery with some dual tuner BS going on.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 20, 2019)

Check out RTINGS.com, plenty of great reviews, you may not find the exact TV you want, but it will help break down what is possible at a given price range/size/brand/etc.









						The 6 Best 55-Inch 4k TVs - Winter 2023: Reviews
					

The Samsung S95B OLED is the best TV we've tested that's available in a 55-inch size. It's a premium TV that delivers fantastic overall picture quality and has a huge selection of smart features that are sure to please anyone.




					www.rtings.com


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the replys guys.

For example i wonder if i buy this TV :






						Samsung UE55NU7091UXZT 4 K UHD Smart TV 55", Serie7 NU7091 [Classe di Efficienza Energetica A], Nero, Senza installazione : Amazon.it: Elettronica
					

Compra Samsung UE55NU7091UXZT 4 K UHD Smart TV 55", Serie7 NU7091 [Classe di Efficienza Energetica A], Nero, Senza installazione. SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei



					www.amazon.it
				




Which problems im gonna get while gaming ?


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 2, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Thanks for all the replys guys.
> 
> For example i wonder if i buy this TV :
> 
> ...


Well it isn't a 120Hz display for starters.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 2, 2019)

I think im gonna get something smaller like a 32" inches with freesync the downside will be the fact that is " just " a 32 inch but i will have the features i need for gaming which i am used to like g-sync 240hz refresh rate


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> I think im gonna get something smaller like a 32" inches with freesync the downside will be the fact that is " just " a 32 inch but i will have the features i need for gaming which i am used to like g-sync 240hz refresh rate



Get a monitor then. TV's do still suffer from input lag much more so than monitors do.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm using a 65" Samsung with Freesync (NU8000). I'm sure it's been updated by now since it's a 2018 model. I don't know who else is doing this.. I wish they all did.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Agreed, most TVs in that price range will say 120Hz on the box, but its marketing trickery with some dual tuner BS going on.



Nothing to do with the tuner, it's simply motion interpolation.








						Motion interpolation - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Nothing to do with the tuner, it's simply motion interpolation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is still marketing BS and not true 120Hz, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 3, 2019)

If it is just for games that you'll use a controller for then I would assume not any competitive FPS style games. 60Hz 4k would be all you need as long as your video card can pull it off. Then you can just enjoy a big screen.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 3, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> If it is just for games that you'll use a controller for then I would assume not any competitive FPS style games. 60Hz 4k would be all you need as long as your video card can pull it off. Then you can just enjoy a big screen.



I don't play too many competitive games, but I'd also add a decent logitech or corsair wireless setup (I have the darkcore mouse/k63 keyboard which work out well with the receivers on the front of my computer).


----------



## daoson5 (Jul 3, 2019)

Is HDR you mean about right? because I hear the HDR will replace Hz in the future correct me , if I am wrong!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 3, 2019)

My LG 55SK8000 55 in says its TruMotion 240     which is 120Hz and it was $600
Video Only I talked him down from $660

https://www.cnet.com/news/ultra-hd-4k-tv-refresh-rates/







And there is older LCD tvs out there that are 240 1080 if you can find one


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 3, 2019)

Jetster said:


> My LG 55SK8000 55 in says its TruMotion 240     which is 120Hz and it was $600
> Video Only I talked him down from $660
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/ultra-hd-4k-tv-refresh-rates/
> ...



It isn't 4K 120 Hz though. It's only 120Hz at 1080p


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 3, 2019)

I have yet to see a TV,tha provides a user experience  equal to the performance of a 1440p IPS screen with AUOptonics 10 bit panel.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 3, 2019)

daoson5 said:


> Is HDR you mean about right? because I hear the HDR will replace Hz in the future correct me , if I am wrong!



They're two entirely unrelated aspects of a TV. HDR is how wide the colour gamut and contrast/brightness is. Hz is how fast the TV/monitor refreshes the image.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I have yet to see a TV,tha provides a user experience  equal to the performance of a 1440p IPS screen with AUOptonics 10 bit panel.



Some of us don't care about the performance being the very best as long as I get 4k at 60Hz, HDR 8, 10 or 12 bit and as low input lag as possible  (which my screen does all of it) then I'm a happy camper. My user experience is fantastic!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 3, 2019)

Jetster said:


> My LG 55SK8000 55 in says its TruMotion 240     which is 120Hz and it was $600
> Video Only I talked him down from $660
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/ultra-hd-4k-tv-refresh-rates/
> ...



Have they improved TruMotion over the years? My first HDTV was a 100hz 720p LG with TruMotion and it would consistently blur any UI elements like the crosshair. Did give a smooth image though. And it also warped the colors a bit.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Have they improved TruMotion over the years? My first HDTV was a 100hz 720p LG with TruMotion and it would consistently blur any UI elements like the crosshair. Did give a smooth image though. And it also warped the colors a bit.



I can say honestly I Love this TV. No complaints


----------



## daoson5 (Jul 7, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> They're two entirely unrelated aspects of a TV. HDR is how wide the colour gamut and contrast/brightness is. Hz is how fast the TV/monitor refreshes the image.


Thank for input, so there are long way to ermerge between monitor & Tv


MrGRiMv25 said:


> They're two entirely unrelated aspects of a TV. HDR is how wide the colour gamut and contrast/brightness is. Hz is how fast the TV/monitor refreshes the image.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have an older 55" LG plasma; it will do 3D at 60Hz, which is awesome in Crysis 2 and 3.

I need a seat with a seatbelt, tho. 

It will do 120Hz in non 3d; is looks awesome. 

I wish I'd bought a smaller one for my desktop when they were still available; the pic looks like a good CRT monitor, which no lcd tv or monitor does.

My 2 G500 Trinitrons rock, but the bezel width makes it impossible to use them as one big display for games. It's probably a 4" distance with them side by side, lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 7, 2019)

You'll need HMDI 2.1 for true 4K 120Hz and currently there's no GPU available with such output.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 8, 2019)

daoson5 said:


> Thank for input, so there are long way to ermerge between monitor & Tv




There's definitely some major diferences between monitors and TV's, some of the features are shared though, like HDR and higher refresh rates. Mainly though, TV's have way worse input lag than the vast majority of monitors due to some of the signal processing they do.

AFAIK TV's that advertise high refresh rates don't compare to a monitor advertising the same refresh rate. 120/240hz on a monitor is true 120/240hz whereas TV's tend to achieve it by "cheating" so to speak. I'm not 100% clued up on it but from what I've read that seems to be how things are at the moment.


***If I'm wrong about how TV's achieve high refresh rates please enlighten me as I'd rather be set right if I'm putting out wrong info.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 8, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> There's definitely some major diferences between monitors and TV's, some of the features are shared though, like HDR and higher refresh rates. Mainly though, TV's have way worse input lag than the vast majority of monitors due to some of the signal processing they do.
> 
> AFAIK TV's that advertise high refresh rates don't compare to a monitor advertising the same refresh rate. 120/240hz on a monitor is true 120/240hz whereas TV's tend to achieve it by "cheating" so to speak. I'm not 100% clued up on it but from what I've read that seems to be how things are at the moment.
> 
> ...



Interpolation. They calculate the missing frames to double refresh rate, which can also create artifacts. Monitors actually push the real frames generated by a GPU.

This also means you don't get the main advantage of higher refresh rate, which is essentially, so to speak, a 'higher polling rate' - you get more real updates per second on a monitor. On a TV, you really just get 50 or 60 updates per second to adjust your input to. The rest is fake. For competitive play, that is deadly. In addition, the TV's higher refresh rate has no positive effect on input lag, sometimes the opposite, depending on how interpolation is done.

That said, we are seeing TVs now with real, native 120hz. But a high refresh still is not equal to a low input lag. The TV can still be slow as molasses in the latter. But the general trend here is definitely positive, TVs get faster, but most of the time you need to go 'very premium' also in price.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Interpolation. They calculate the missing frames to double refresh rate, which can also create artifacts. Monitors actually push the real frames generated by a GPU.
> 
> This also means you don't get the main advantage of higher refresh rate, which is essentially, so to speak, a 'higher polling rate' - you get more real updates per second on a monitor. On a TV, you really just get 50 or 60 updates per second to adjust your input to. The rest is fake. For competitive play, that is deadly. In addition, the TV's higher refresh rate has no positive effect on input lag, sometimes the opposite, depending on how interpolation is done.
> 
> That said, we are seeing TVs now with real, native 120hz. But a high refresh still is not equal to a low input lag. The TV can still be slow as molasses in the latter. But the general trend here is definitely positive, TVs get faster, but most of the time you need to go 'very premium' also in price.




Ahh, I knew they weren't getting true 120hz etc but wasn't clear on how they got there. Good to see they're finally addressing it and outputting true high refresh rates on some sets


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 8, 2019)

To be fair 120hz on TVs is still unnecessary for the overwhelming majority of people with them, so there wasn't anything that really needed addressing. The only thing content that's > 60 Hz  comes from PC games. The next gen consoles look like they'll hit these refresh rates, and since higher bandwidth HDMI cables allow for it you're seeing TVs that support it.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 11, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Hey guys i need advice for a big screen TV like a 55" inches to mount on my room wall and connect it to my graphics card for playing games like driving, platform ecc... All games that do not require to stay in front of a monitor like FPS.
> 
> I want something that is fast at least 120hz + refresh rate also with no tearing ( if possibile like freesync )
> 
> ...


Well, bro - there are a lot of options in the market. Though you can try looking for a monitor too. Some monitors have better characteristics than large TV's. Though if you want the huge screen. Go for it. Keep in mind that monitors are much better for gaming since they are much more responsive than TVs. However, if you don't mind the higher response rates and you want that big 55" you can pick a TV. There is a lot to be said when it comes to this, refer to this guide for more details if you wonder should you go with gaming monitor or TV


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 11, 2019)

This should satisfy your needs. While not 120HZ it definitely rocks. You can usually find this for around your budget and it is a 4K IPS 10bit panel. the G to G is 5 ms on this. 






						Acer Laptops, Desktops, Chromebooks, Monitors & Projectors | Acer United Kingdom
					

Shop the latest Acer products, from Chromebooks, laptops, monitors, desktop PCs, and projectors for office, home, and entertainment use.




					www.acer.com
				






kapone32 said:


> This should satisfy your needs. While not 120HZ it definitely rocks. You can usually find this for around your budget and it is a 4K IPS 10bit panel. the G to G is 5 ms on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way it is not a TV but a monitor.


----------

